# Guaging intrest.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

How many of you would be intrested in a step by step acrylic "widget and gaget" build processes. 

I'm going to be building some stuff for myself in the next few weeks. 

Things like a surfice skimer, intake/ spray bar, CO2 reactor, brakets to hold all the goodies... etc.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ew Ew Ew Ew Me Me Me (raises hand eagerly)!!!


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

I think we're always up for good howto tutorials!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tab,

Definitely interested! Please start with the spraybar if possible, thanks! Subscribed!


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

dj2606 said:


> Ew Ew Ew Ew Me Me Me (raises hand eagerly)!!!


+1


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I could always use more how-to guides.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds great!


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

Bring it on!:whoo:


----------



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

I'm down for learnin'!


----------



## Nitroholic (Oct 14, 2008)

in for this


----------



## Augus (Apr 4, 2008)

always nice to have step by step for DIY how to.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok so next question...

What tools do you guys have.


Router?

table saw?


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, and Yes.


----------



## criminalhate (Mar 19, 2009)

TAB said:


> Ok so next question...
> 
> What tools do you guys have.
> 
> ...


I'd say most should have access to a table saw but sometime routers (well mostly there bit's) are a little harder to have access to. But then again most people can buy a dremel which with a steady hand you can do most things that you would need a router to do.


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

a table saw is kind of expansive and large. i have a dremel that can be used as a router.


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

oh yeah i am interested


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

redman88 said:


> a table saw is kind of expansive and large. i have a dremel that can be used as a router.


Dremels do not work as routers. ( hell routers less then about 2 hp don't even work as routers.)

Most shops will cut sheets to your specs for little to no cost.

jig saws with the right blade work ok, skill saws are better if you don't have a table saw.

Scoring and snaping works great up to about 3/16"


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok so I got a bunch of pics today as well as a plan. 

I made it so you could build a intake/ spary bar with the fallowing tools.

hack saw, drill, # 29 bit and 8-32 tap, mil bastard file, heat gun, scrap piece of 2" abs and sand paper.

I think just about everyone either has or can barrow those ( other then the #29 and tap, but they are less then $5 for the pair) If not, all of them can be bought for less then $60 brand new. The heat gun is going to be the big ticket item at around $30


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd argue that this depends on the hardness of the wood you are working with. You can buy specific dremel router bits and I've had success using them on pine.



TAB said:


> Dremels do not work as routers. ( hell routers less then about 2 hp don't even work as routers.)
> 
> Most shops will cut sheets to your specs for little to no cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

This sounds like fun and a good chance to learn something new. Subscribed.

-Dave


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

*cough*

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ts/61350-tab-s-diy-corner-acrylic-intake.html

*cough*

Surface extractor is next, I've got one made now, testing it to see if it works. If it does I'll build another one. Just starting a rather large bathroom remodel In the morning, so I'll have my hands full for a couple weeks. Unlike Bending a tube It will envole solvent welding and some basic machineing and polishing skills. It will also require some basic power tools( power saw drill press)

Not really hard, but not a cake walk.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Subscribed


----------

